# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I9070 [ Galaxy S Advance ] 8 GB & 16 GB Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 NOV 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I9070 Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I9070.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot 8GB Repair Dead Boot 16GB   Files Samsung_GT-I9070.dll Repairing  Samsung GT-I9070  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT-I9070.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## joker_2005

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## مهند داود

الف شكر وتسلم الايادي

----------


## abo_tamara

جميل جدا  ومشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## مجبور700

ياااااارب يعطيكم العافيه 
ويكثر من امثالكم يييييييييييييييييياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ياااااارب يعطيكم العافيه 
انشالله نلقا حل اسهل للجالكسي i9070 
جوالي طااافي بعد التحديث نوعه i9070
الرجااااء المسااااعده 
يااااااارب ساااااعدنا 
شباااااااااااااااااااااااااب الحقووووني شوووفولي حل

----------


## جفار

شكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب

----------


## elfakkir

merciiiiiiiiiii

----------


## misse091

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## احمد عبيد

كل الاحترام ومشكورين عجهودكم  الطيبه

----------

